# Default ACS RPL Result and claiming education and employment points for a 189 AU vis



## mr_reygan (Sep 1, 2013)

I need your kind advise on claiming education and employment points for a 189 visa.

I have a non-ICT related bachelor's degree. Therefore, the qualification was not assessed by ACS and was recommended to take the RPL route, which I did and got the following results:

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/02 - 08/11 (9yrs 0mths)
Position: Application Developer
Employer: ABC

Dates: 08/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Application Developer
Employer: XYZ
_

*
Question 1:*
Given that this is an RPL application, please let me know if I can claim a bachelor degree for my education (15 pts) and skilled employment after august 2008 which is 5 years (10) points.
*
Question 2:*
If yes, what should I state for the following under my education history?:
Qualification
Course name
Institution name

*Question 3:*
Should I also include my non-assessed bachelor's degree under my education history?

*Question 4:*
I am still an employee of XYZ but my assessment date is only until 05/13. Can I still claim my experience after this date?

*My assumptions were based on the following:*
_The Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) for Analyst Programmer - 261311 states that:
This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

ACS states that:
The purpose of the RPL application is to give you the opportunity to demonstrate that you have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification._


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mr_reygan, 

1.) *Yes*, according to the SkillSelect points page:



> You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact _Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services_.


However, you still need VETASSESS to evaluate the AQF equivalence of your bachelor degree, to ensure that it is comparable to an Australian bachelor. What you want is "Points Test Advice". More information: VETASSESS - Points Test Advice.

2.) Once you have the points test advice, you can (hopefully) fill in "Bachelor of X", "Name of your studies", "Name of your uni" . 

3.) You should always list all educational qualifications, but only those with an AQF equivalence evaluation (or from accredited education providers) will be considered for points calculation. 

4.) Sure, DIAC performs its own employment verification. If you are still at the same company and in the same position, you should get an *updated reference letter* to claim points until the date provided therein. Note that you will only get points for 3 years or more for overseas experience. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Hi Monika, 

From the VETASSES "Application Fees – Advisory Letter for DIAC for Points Test Advice only 
(for applicants with non-VETASSESS Occupations)"

In their application form (http://www.vetassess.com.au/downloa...sment/SRG34 Application.pdf?id=010920131047PM) - it clearly says - 

"Do not use this form if:
• you have secondary school qualifications only

• you require a qualifications assessment
for non-migration purposes

• VETASSESS is the Skills Assessing Authority
for your nominated occupation – please see
VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services for the relevant form

• your occupation does not appear on the
Skilled Occupations List

• you do not intend to apply to migrate
under the GSM

• you are a permanent resident of Australia

• DIAC or the Skills Assessing Authority
for your nominated occupation have
not referred you to VETASSESS for a
qualifications assessment."

Meaning, the referral should either come from CO or ACS for this. Is that correct?


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

i have a similar query as Mr Reygan. 

I got +ve assessment from ACS for RPL. However my bachelors and masters degree from India were not mentioned in the letter. On checking further, ACS replied that my degrees are not assessed to be suitable.

Can i still claim 15 pts for bachelors degree?


----------



## chaloauscan (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi ankur_1900,

I have same question.

did you get any update on this? Were you able to claim 15 points for your bachelor degree? Did you apply for EOI


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

chaloauscan said:


> Hi ankur_1900,
> 
> I have same question.
> 
> did you get any update on this? Were you able to claim 15 points for your bachelor degree? Did you apply for EOI


I did go for vetassess and got +ve assessment


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

mr_reygan said:


> I need your kind advise on claiming education and employment points for a 189 visa.
> 
> I have a non-ICT related bachelor's degree. Therefore, the qualification was not assessed by ACS and was recommended to take the RPL route, which I did and got the following results:
> 
> ...


Hi Regan,

My case is same as yours. I have Mechanical Engineering Degree but a successful RPL with 5 Years 3 months experience appropriately related to ICT Business analyst. 25 for age as I am 32+ years, 10 for English language as I score 77%. how many I get for experience and education ? 

Here is snip of my ACS Letter. please help

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 11/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Associate
Employer: Wipro IT Solutions Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: Customer Service Representative
Employer: Orange Personal Communication Limited
Country: UNITED KINGDOM
Dates: 01/11 - 04/16 (5yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Analyst- IT Operations
Employer: Accenture Services Private Ltd.
Country: INDIA


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Monica- Seems like you know a lot on immigration issues. Hence I need some assistance understanding points accumulated.

Points I have so far are :-

Age : 25 Points as I am 34

PTE A- 10 Points as I scored 77%

Education and experience points, I am difficult to find because of confusing ACS following result :-

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 11/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Associate
Employer: Wipro IT Solutions Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/07 - 11/10 (3yrs 9mths)
Position: Customer Service Representative
Employer: Orange Personal Communication Limited
Country: UNITED KINGDOM
Dates: 01/11 - 04/16 (5yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Analyst- IT Operations
Employer: Accenture Services Private Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Question 1: Is that 10 Points I get for experience ?

Question 2: How points I may get for education ? will it be 10 or 15 ?

Question 3: If my total ends up at 55 points. Can I put a tick on state nomination and claim 5 more points to have 60 points total while submitting EOI ?


----------



## Mr.Paki (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi everyone.
I want to apply for Australian Immigration under 189 visa and I have been looking at the requirements but have some questions. Firstly, my detail is below:

1.) I am a software engineer by profession with 8 and a half years experience working in the IT industry as a full time permanent employ.

2.) I was a BS in computer science student but could not complete my graduation. Although, I have studied all the courses but failed to pass in 8 of them and started working as a software engineer after that.

My question is, if I get my ACS through RPL can I get points for both education and experience?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Mr.Paki said:


> Hi everyone.
> I want to apply for Australian Immigration under 189 visa and I have been looking at the requirements but have some questions. Firstly, my detail is below:
> 
> 1.) I am a software engineer by profession with 8 and a half years experience working in the IT industry as a full time permanent employ.
> ...


ACS will require a combination of education and experience to pass the skills assessment, and you can only claim points for any relevant work experience AFTER they consider you to meet the criteria for the position. If you don't have any formal qualification completed, they will deduct 8 years and if you have a non-ICT diploma or higher, they will deduct 6 years (https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf).

So in either situation you wouldn't be able to claim points for experience. Unless you have completed a qualification, you won't be able to claim points for education.


----------



## Deep31 (Dec 7, 2016)

*I too was given +ve response via RPL assessment but my education was not assessed*

Hi Everyone,

I too have a similar issue.

My educational qualification was not in line with my Business Analyst experience and hence, though I got a positive result from ACS via RPL, but my education qualification was not assessed as it did not have enough of ICT subjects.

1. Can I still claim points in my EOI?
2. OR should I get my educational qualification (ONLY) assessed by any other assessing 
body? If Yes,then by whom?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## varumon2504 (Apr 9, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Hi Regan,
> 
> My case is same as yours. I have Mechanical Engineering Degree but a successful RPL with 5 Years 3 months experience appropriately related to ICT Business analyst. 25 for age as I am 32+ years, 10 for English language as I score 77%. how many I get for experience and education ?
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy,

Did you get an reply on this? I checked other threads and found that you were able to manage 65 points, can you help in clarifying how did it worked out even though you went via RPL route. I am in the same situation so any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

varumon2504 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> Did you get an reply on this? I checked other threads and found that you were able to manage 65 points, can you help in clarifying how did it worked out even though you went via RPL route. I am in the same situation so any advice will be much appreciated.


Sorry for replying late. I was on 60 so had to up my score to 70 which I have now. Perhaps you try same too

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello , 

How you managed to get 15 on education after RPL ?

Regards


----------

